# High urine PH



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So, this morning I noticed Max dripping blood from penis, of course he was at the vet at first available appointment.

UTI was suspected, _but_ Max did not have to go potty more often and there was no change in behavior or eating habits.

A few tests later, they did X-rays, which came out clear, no problems with kidneys, bladder or prostate.
Finally they took a urine sample - good thing Max is trained to go on command!

His Ph is 8.5, normal range 5.0-7.0. It means the crystals can start forming (no crystals were found), which eventually can become kidney stones.

What I was told, the high PH levels could be caused by UTI or by a diet, containing high carbohydrates or grains.

So Max will be on prescription "Royal Canin Urinary S.O." ($57 for 17.6lb!) for at least a month, the only mention of meat in the ingredients is Chicken Fat #3 and Chicken Meal #4.

He will be on antibiotic for 10 days in addition to food change.

Anybody had a dog with elevated PH urine levels? Were you able to get it under control?
What was the cause for high PH?

Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

High protein kibble may be linked to kidney stone formation, this came up in a discussion about a year ago with other pet owners. At that point I gave up on Orijen...... In cats, if they don't east moist foods from time to time they develop stones faster because they don't drink nearly enough water. 

One more reason to reduce the protein level to about 24%??? 

As far as RC is concerned, it is doubtful I would go and pay for that sugar pill (my opinion only).


==============
*Another option is going RAW, if you don't mind. Our boy is on mixed diets without problems but then I always try and supplement with some multivitamin tablet and oil (Omega 3, Primrose oil is wonderful for the skin), including the controversial Viatmin C once or twice a week. 

*I don't take any responsibility on the vitamin and oil thing... 


Hope your boy pulls through soon,
Julius


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

datacan - thank you for the reply!

Max is acting absolutely fine, bleeding is the only thing out of the ordinary. 

I was very surprised when Max was told to go on "Royal Canin" diet - it's rice and corn, corn meal, and oh, yes - did I mention more corn?
High PH was suppose to be caused by carbohydrates and grains = see RC ingredients.
The protein content is only 14%, but there is no meat in RC! 

I am hoping antibiotic will take care of Max's problem, may be it's UTI afterall.

I _would love_ to feed my dogs raw, and took a lot of time to research raw diet, but don't think it's doable at this time, we go camping every week, plus boarding the dogs will not be possible.

On other note - while at the vet we met a beautiful 11 weeks old V boy 
Receptionist said this is the first time she has seen a vizsla, not to mention 3 in one day ( I took Skyy with us).


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I would ditch the RC too. Are you sure your vet didn't just want to sell you something? If it were me I'd rather make homemade meals or RAW for jut the month over that kibble. 

Either way I hope everything turns out well for him.


----------

